#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Lake Gardens, Kuala Lumpur, MALAYSIA

## Nick Josh Karean

Lake Gardens also known as Taman Tasik Perdana in the local language is found right at the heart of the city. If you wanna' take some quick time out to relax, just head here, forget about everything and just enjoy the nature around you...

FOR THE BEST VIEWING EXPERIENCE, watch this video in full screen on YouTube in "1080p or 720p" HD resolution.

----------


## DrAndy

The only times I have bothered to go there was when they had some Orchid shows on; I suppose it is OK early on but it does get hot

----------


## Loy Toy

You obviously are very talented but If I could make a comment on behalf of most here still picture photography paints a 1,000 words.

Whilst the video is nice not many here have the time to sit and watch it.

Post some of your pictures.

----------


## Mid

> Whilst the video is nice not many here have the time to sit and watch it.  Post some of your pictures.


wot he said  :Smile:

----------


## roamer

Hi

I enjoyed the video, thanks.


Is it really that quiet there ?


Hardly any people in the film.


I`ve never been to KL, was just thinking of taking a break there.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Whilst the video is nice *not many here have the time to sit and watch it.*


AKA, couldn't be arsed.  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Too true. I really like pictures, but can't be bothered to watch videos.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Rarely watch the vids posted here or ones sent in emails, a good picture threads the go

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Yep. It's a shame that the "Amusing Pictures" thread has deteriorated into a Not Amusing GIF thread.

----------


## Nick Josh Karean

> You obviously are very talented but If I could make a comment on behalf of most here still picture photography paints a 1,000 words.
> 
> Whilst the video is nice not many here have the time to sit and watch it.
> 
> Post some of your pictures.


Thanks for the feedback Loy Toy. I'll see what I can do when I have the time to produce the images...

----------


## Nick Josh Karean

> Hi
> 
> I enjoyed the video, thanks.
> 
> 
> Is it really that quiet there ?
> 
> 
> Hardly any people in the film.
> ...


Thank you roamer. Glad you enjoyed the video. But it seems like folks here prefer still images than moving ones. Anyways, it was pretty quiet when I went there. There were only a handful of locals and tourists here and there...

----------


## DrAndy

> Is it really that quiet there ?





> I suppose it is OK early on but it does get hot


so yes, it is fairly quiet

and quite nice in spots

google it for pics

----------


## 38special

Nice video!

----------


## david44

Link broken 
Says unavailable

----------


## Nick Josh Karean

> Nice video!


I'm not sure how you watched it because I deleted that channel along with the video a long, long time ago. I've created a new YouTube channel now and have uploaded a new version of the video in it. I can't seem to update the video in this thread though. The edit option is no longer visible. So I'll just post the new video link here:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I'm not sure how you watched it because I deleted that channel along with the video a long, long time ago. I've created a new YouTube channel now and have uploaded a new version of the video in it. I can't seem to update the video in this thread though. The edit option is no longer visible. So I'll just post the new video link here:


Mate, just email the management - small banners are available for as little as US$ 3m per month (including 2 x 400 word advertorials)

Ch Ch Check it out dude  :Smile:

----------

